# lenovo ideapad z570 graphics card



## reguregu (Aug 10, 2011)

hi,

I recently purchased a lenovo ideapad z570. it has a NVIDIA geforce graphics card already installed.

howevr my problem is that it is using the intel motherboard graphics as the primary graphics and not the NVIDIA.

the nvidia does work and i do get the option to adjust the setting when i right click on the desktop.

is there a way that i can disable the intel graphics and use only nvidia?? please let me know.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 10, 2011)

Since ur lappy is built around Sandybridge it comes with switchable graphics..
see if ur GPU changes to discrete one while doing something heavy like gaming..

i saw it *HERE*


----------



## reguregu (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah it does that...i was just wondering if i cud make it a standalone on nvidia!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2011)

but why you want to make the Nvidia GPU work all the time? GPU, even if entrylevel needs lot more power compared to IGP/processor-graphics.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 10, 2011)

I you can create profile for the applications for which you want to use the Graphics card. On that profile you can link the executable of the applications with either of the GPUs available. So whenever the application will be launched it will use the GPU associated with it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2011)

It has switchable graphics. When doing normal dekstop stuff it uses Intel HD graphics. During gaming the Nvidia GPU is used


----------



## reguregu (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks guys!!


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 10, 2011)

The GPU is not used all the time to conserve power .

You laptop is nice and has no problems


----------



## Cilus (Aug 10, 2011)

Graphics will not be automatically switched between Intel IGP and nVidia card automatically. For this you have to create profile for the applications and their preference of GPU.


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2011)

> Interestingly, though, Lenovo hasn’t opted for Nvidia’s Optimus technology, choosing instead to utilise a physical switch on the laptop's front edge. This isn’t necessarily a bad thing: where Optimus automatically switches between the Intel and Nvidia chipsets as it sees fit, the Z570 has you swapping chipsets at the flick of a switch, which you could argue gives you more control. Sticking with Intel’s integrated HD Graphics 3000, the Z570 lasted a healthy 5hrs 27mins in our light-use battery test.



*Lenovo IdeaPad Z570 review | Laptops | Reviews | PC Pro*


----------



## reguregu (Aug 15, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Graphics will not be automatically switched between Intel IGP and nVidia card automatically. For this you have to create profile for the applications and their preference of GPU.



So i have to create a profile for EVERY game i play??


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2011)

^^ read the above post please.


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2011)

reguregu said:


> So i have to create a profile for EVERY game i play??


have you read my post?


----------



## reguregu (Aug 31, 2011)

Read ur post and i have understood how it works. currently playing fear3 in it and lovin it


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 31, 2011)

BTW whats your lappy model no.?? And how much did it cost you??


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

reguregu said:


> Read ur post and i have understood how it works. currently playing fear3 in it and lovin it



Congrats!! And how much does it cost?


----------



## satyajit (Dec 26, 2011)

Frnz i m also using lenovo z570 and facing the same problem... none of the new games like nfs hot persuit, assasins creed brotherhood, crysis 2 runs properly on my laptop.... tried swapping the GPU changing switch in the front pannel but it didn't help...plz let me know how to create different profile for different games such that it uses the nvidia graphics card...

frnz my problem has been solved....though i swapped the gpu changing switch but I didn't add the applictions which need to be run on nvidia graphics card and thats why i was encountering the problem...


----------



## arpan4net (Feb 7, 2012)

i have bought lenovo 570 59307654 5 days back,
and m also having the same problem, but after going through the user guide ,, gaming expeience is very good, and i would like to share some of the points

((it says about the significance of the physical switch for graphic card, keep it on for auto switching))

via user guide::


Optimus is a GPU switching mechanism which automatically switches the
active GPU to perform image-rendering tasks. If no graphics-intensive
programs are running, the integrated GPU will be selected as the active GPU
to preserve battery life; if you start high-definition movie playback or a 3D
game, the image-rendering task is automatically switched by Optimus to the
discrete GPU to produce high graphics performance.
Check the GPU indicator: if the indicator is off, slide and release the GPU
switch to enable Optimus.
When Optimus is enabled, switching between integrated and discrete GPUs
is performed automatically without user intervention. However, you can
customize settings through the NVIDIA control panel to make the desired
GPU active to perform image-rendering tasks for certain programs. For
details, search for Optimus in the help system of the NVIDIA control panel.
Note: This password can be from one to seven alphanumeric characters in any combination.
Note: To enter BIOS setup utility, press F2 when the Lenovo logo appears on the screen
while the computer is starting up.
Notes:
• Optimus is not supported by all operating systems. Currently, Optimus is supported by
Windows® 7. If you are using another operating system, such as Windows® XP, it may not
be able possible to enable Optimus.
• Optimus is not supported by all media players and video compression standards.


----------

